# Which UK qualifications are valid in Ontario?



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all
I wondered if anybody could help clear a few things up, ive looked at a few websites but cant seem to find an answer and there's loads of conflicting sites out there, Basically which qualifications gained in the UK are valid in Canada? Specifically NVQ's. I have an NVQ level 3 in health & social care, would this count for anything in Canada? Also which other courses could i do in the UK that would stand for anything in Canada? We're considering a move to London,Ontario. Any help anybody could give me would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

6ainleys said:


> Hi all
> I wondered if anybody could help clear a few things up, ive looked at a few websites but cant seem to find an answer and there's loads of conflicting sites out there, Basically which qualifications gained in the UK are valid in Canada? Specifically NVQ's. I have an NVQ level 3 in health & social care, would this count for anything in Canada? Also which other courses could i do in the UK that would stand for anything in Canada? We're considering a move to London,Ontario. Any help anybody could give me would be greatly appreciated.
> Many thanks


The NVQ qualifications are not recognized in Canada. What specifically do you do in Health and Social Care?


----------



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> The NVQ qualifications are not recognized in Canada. What specifically do you do in Health and Social Care?


Hi, Im a social care worker, like a home help type of job, would my experience stand for anything when i come to apply for a job? We're moving over with my husband as the principle applicant but i want to be able to give myself the best chance possible job wise, would you happen to know which qualifications would stand in canada? thankyou for your help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

6ainleys said:


> Hi, Im a social care worker, like a home help type of job, would my experience stand for anything when i come to apply for a job? We're moving over with my husband as the principle applicant but i want to be able to give myself the best chance possible job wise, would you happen to know which qualifications would stand in canada? thankyou for your help


Well obviously we have such dedicated people. I think they are probably attached to privately run services but the following site may provide you with more contact information and.
Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Long-Term Care - Seniors' Care: Home, Community and Residential Care Services for Seniors


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Are Microsoft certifications highly recognised in Canada? I'm thinking about moving out there in a few years time whilst I try to gain more experience in IT Support field.

Cheers!!


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Are Microsoft certifications highly recognised in Canada? I'm thinking about moving out there in a few years time whilst I try to gain more experience in IT Support field.
> 
> Cheers!!


I thought generally that if you obtain professional IT certifications such as Cisco, Microsoft. Oracle, Sun etc they are recognised universally world wide.


----------

